# Fujistar HD LCD TV sound problem



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

Hi to you all
Hi, I was surfing the net looking for a solution to my problem, and I came across this Forum, so here is my question:
my Fujistar HD LCD TV sometimes has a sound but most of the time it hasent
i tested the speakers with 1.5v battery they work and AV out works only when HDMI cable is connected between the TV an the receiver so i think the problem from the board but which part i don't know ,, any one can guide me please


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi shukry and welcome to TSF :wave:

What model is the TV? - Have to checked through the TV's On-Screen-Display's audio settings?


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

Thanks for your passing
the model is ( A22LC35T )

the sound disappears suddenly while it was working


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

this is the board picture where the speaker wires come out


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

I can't find any trace of either 'Fujistar' or 'A22LC35T' TVs anywhere on the internet, apart from your question here.

Looking at your photo, there's a suspicious-looking component slightly above the red oval marker you drew. There's 2 capacitors in a diagonal column next to the speaker-port (black cylinders with an engraved 'X' on top) and possibly a burnt-out capacitor in-between them.

If that capacitor is damaged, you'll need to replace it with an identical value one. The replacement can be a higher rated voltage, it's just the 'µF' (micro-farad) that must be identical.

If/when replacing the component, special care must be taken when soldering. The main board is multi-layered, with the copper-tracks sandwiched in between. You'll need to ensure the solder is melted all the way through, to remove the component without damaging the tracks underneath, but not too hot to damage nearby components - Very tricky to get it right first time :sigh:


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

thank you for your replay
i'll try to fix it
:flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers::flowers:


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

You're welcome and good luck :thumb: - Let us know how you get on with it :wink:


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

by the way it's not a burnt-out capacitor , just a deferent type


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Aahh, I was just going by the photo, it looked strange in comparison to the other caps.

In that case, I'm out of ideas for it. You could try a very close examination of the various components and circuit-board, looking for heat-discolouration marks but, without the circuit-schematics it's near impossible to know what any burnt components are.

It's impossible to test the components too, without the schematics to inform you what the voltages/frequencies should be, assuming you had the various bits of test equipment (HF oscilloscopes etc.).

If the TV is still under warranty return the unit for repair/replacement, otherwise it's usually cheaper to replace than repair, assuming you can find somewhere local who can repair it :sigh:


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks
I did connect the AV sound out port to external speaker , it works but the volume control works only on the external speaker


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The volume-control usually adjusts the input to the audio-amplifier, so if the volume-control is working OK externally, then it's fairly safe to assume it's the amplifier that's died.


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

if you mean the speaker ,, i tried it works


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

The amplifier is the circuitry that drives the speaker. 

Amplifiers usually consist of 2 parts, the 'pre-amp' that 'prepares' the audio signal e.g. volume(s) and tone-controls (or graphics-equaliser), the signal then goes to the amplifier that boosts the signal until it's powerful enough to drive the speaker to make sounds. 

If your volume-control is working to an external amp+speaker, then the circuitry past the pre-amplifer must be faulty :wink:


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

can you post a picture of it or revere it on my picture that i added before ( above )


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Unfortunately, without the schematics (circuit-diagrams) it's impossible to find, the various components (Integrated-Circuit or 2+capacitors, resistors and other bits) can be scattered anywhere across the board :sigh:


----------



## shukry (Sep 8, 2015)

thanks a lot for your replaying


----------

